# Is a nurse or a doctor on duty?



## CharlieD (Mar 30, 2017)

I cut a tip of my thumb couple of weeks ago. Knife was pretty sharp and I was in too much of a hurry, well, the cut is pretty dip. It's healing of course, but it's weird. Looks like it's healing on the edges but inside the cut looks like there is pus. I hate to go to doctor, who probably is going to tell me to soak it or something. What say you?


----------



## cjmmytunes (Mar 30, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> I cut a tip of my thumb couple of weeks ago. Knife was pretty sharp and I was in too much of a hurry, well, the cut is pretty dip. It's healing of course, but it's weird. Looks like it's healing on the edges but inside the cut looks like there is pus. I hate to go to doctor, who probably is going to tell me to soak it or something. What say you?



I would go to the Dr, but I'm diabetic and can't really afford to get any type of infection.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 30, 2017)

I'd say squeeze the pus out and let it heal on its own....


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> I cut a tip of my thumb couple of weeks ago. Knife was pretty sharp and I was in too much of a hurry, well, the cut is pretty dip. It's healing of course, but it's weird. Looks like it's healing on the edges but inside the cut looks like there is pus. I hate to go to doctor, who probably is going to tell me to soak it or something. What say you?



Did you do any kind of first aid when you first cut it? Did you clean it and cover it with a bandage of some kind?

If there is pus, there is an infection. Depending on what you have been doing since, and whether it has been covered, you could get tetanus. Have you had a tetanus shot in the last 10 years?

I would put an antibiotic cream on it and cover it with a Band-Aid. Clean it and reapply the antibiotic cream and Band-Aid every day and note whether the pus seems to be going away. If it isn't better in a couple of days, I would go to a doctor.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 30, 2017)

You could check here.http://www.webmd.com/
Then decide.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2017)

I would clean it with hydrogen peroxide, pack it with sugar, and leave it open. That is what we did with rescue dogs that got infections following spay/neuter or dog fight bites. This worked for dogs.. .you can skip the step putting toothpaste around, but not in, the wound to keep the dogs from licking. However, you might want to go to a doctor.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> I would clean it with hydrogen peroxide, pack it with sugar, and leave it open. That is what we did with rescue dogs that got infections following spay/neuter or dog fight bites. This worked for dogs.. .you can skip the step putting toothpaste around, but not in, the wound to keep the dogs from licking. However, you might want to go to a doctor.


This is not recommended practice: https://www.urmc.rochester.edu/encyclopedia/content.aspx?contenttypeid=1&contentid=2978


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 30, 2017)

Charlie, be on the safe side and go to your doctor.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 30, 2017)

*Is nurse or a doctor on duty?*

No peroxide.  My cousin cut the tip of her finger off a few years ago.  Unfortunately, she's a professional church organ player.  This did not bode well.  As I recall, she bandaged it up well and used one of those stiff braces that protects the end of her finger.  It took a long time to heal.  

If it's infected, you do need to go to the doctor.  Urgent Care might be able to advise, and they're quicker than a dr. appointment.  They can also give you antibiotics, soaks, etc. if you need them.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2017)

Well, my vet always recommended that before we moved to antibiotics and it worked. As I said, go to a doctor. I had a dog that ended up having 5 drains following a horrific dog fight. At 1:00 a.m., I cleaned the wounds (which were open to the bone) with saline and packed them with sugar. We had to wait 5 days for the swelling to go down, but she didn't get any infections. The reason we used saline was we weren't sure if we were going to stitch the edges. My grandma always packed wounds with sugar.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2017)

If you are going to stitch the edges, you don't want to use hydrogen peroxide. However, if the wound is an "old" wound (more than 48-72 hours), chances are, you aren't going to stitch the edges. Saline is my choice for flushing wounds or just water, but I keep a bag of saline in the house at all times. I flushed and repacked the dog's wounds every 4 - 6 hours. It wasn't fun, nor was it pretty. I also have a surgical staple gun, scalpel, IV pump and pole, and xylocaine in the house, to name just a few of the items in my dog first aid kit, but that is another story. My vet came over and did emergency surgery on my dining room table more than once.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> Well, my vet always recommended that before we moved to antibiotics and it worked. As I said, go to a doctor. I had a dog that ended up having 5 drains following a horrific dog fight. At 1:00 a.m., I cleaned the wounds (which were open to the bone) with saline and packed them with sugar. We had to wait 5 days for the swelling to go down, but she didn't get any infections. The reason we used saline was we weren't sure if we were going to stitch the edges. My grandma always packed wounds with sugar.


Well, doctors have learned a lot in the last 30 years. Everyone used hydrogen peroxide when I was a kid, but they have found that it actually damages skin cells, so it's not a good idea. 

I have no idea what sugar would do, since it would fall out pretty quickly.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 30, 2017)

Use honey before sugar.  It does have antibiotic properties. Some hospitals believe in it and do use it.  

On what kinds of wounds?  I don't know/remember
For how long?  don't know/remember
change how often?  don't know/remember 

When I removed 1/3 of my little finger with the mandolin, my friend (a nurse) said to soak in salt water first.  I found it stung too much and couldn't handle it. Soaked it for just a few minutes then just went straight to polysporin and bandaged it up.  

At that time it was fresh where as your injury is older, but I had to change it frequently due to the bleeding.  My friend brought me some sterile water in syringes to rinse it with so I just kept on truckin' with the sterile water, polysporin and bandages. 

About 10 days later it suddenly started to get red and hot...  infection.  Went to the hospital and they prescribed me some antibiotics and to continue doing what I was. 

It was _very_ close to the bone and I thought it would be a problem but once it started to heal it was amazingly fast!  Have a funny looking little finger though...  looks like I got carried away while filing my nail.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 30, 2017)

Get back to us when you have to have that damn digit cut off, lol.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 30, 2017)

* caslon!*  who're you talking to ...  Charlie D or moi?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 30, 2017)

Because you are soooo much into self-treatment, maybe you should amputate the arm at the elbow. Or, you could go to the closest Urgent Care facility!


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 30, 2017)

Is it a deep beefy red color or much hotter than surrounding skin?  Is there any red streaking?  If yes to any of those questions, suck it up and go to the doctor pronto!

If not, you could always look up a recipe for a poultice and just watch it closely.

I suffered a cat bite, not 1 of ours, that nearly took off a good chunk  of the tip of one of my fingers.  I did go to the hospital though since it was potentially a stray that wandered into our house, and I was looking at potentially needing rabies shots.  Fortunately, it belonged to somebody down the street.  Anyway, it healed from the edges in, but took a good while and took even longer for all the feeling to come back.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 30, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> I cut a tip of my thumb couple of weeks ago. Knife was pretty sharp and I was in too much of a hurry, well, the cut is pretty dip. It's healing of course, but it's weird. Looks like it's healing on the edges but inside the cut looks like there is pus. I hate to go to doctor, who probably is going to tell me to soak it or something. What say you?



I did the same thing on a mandolin last year. I couldn't get the bleeding to stop. I went to the local doc-in-a-box, and they cauterized it. No novocain. Pain beyond description. 

My wound healed like that, too, but no puss. It looked like a crater as it healed. To my surprise, I can't see any sign of it, today.

You need to get a tentus shot, if you haven't had one in the last five years. 

As for other infections, I would play it safe, and see a doctor. 

CD


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 30, 2017)

Charlie, I'm kind of like you. I'm a big baby tough dude. I don't like going to doctors, either. 

If it were me, I'd put Neosporin and a band-aid on it. Maybe some alcohol on the cut. Maybe some alcohol for me. 

All kidding aside, if it's red and "angry" looking, just go to the doctor. That's what insurance is for. If he tells you to soak it... well, that's a cheap fix.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 30, 2017)

Howard Carter opened King Tuts tomb.  Months later he nicked himself shaving, and died from it.  Just saying, don't allow it to fester.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 30, 2017)

Speaking of Fester...


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 30, 2017)

CharlieD....  don't listen to those guys!  idiots!   but, oh shucky darns, there are some funnies!

let us know how you make out, please?

ps
S.L.O.B. - I really like your self-portrait!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 31, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> No peroxide.  My cousin cut the tip of her finger off a few years ago.  Unfortunately, *she's a professional church organ player*.  This did not bode well.  As I recall, she bandaged it up well and used one of those stiff braces that protects the end of her finger.  It took a long time to heal.
> 
> If it's infected, you do need to go to the doctor.  Urgent Care might be able to advise, and they're quicker than a dr. appointment.  They can also give you antibiotics, soaks, etc. if you need them.



Tony Iommi cut the tips of his fingers off in a work accident and the sound of Black Sabbath was born.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2017)

Charlie, go to the Doctor.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2017)

With $6000 deductible (per family) on our insurance I kind of became choosie when i go to the doctor. It's more weird looking than anything. Doesn't really hurt anymore. It is not hot, it is not red. It just feels that it is healing around the edges, but not inside. 

Thank you everybody for the input.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 31, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVSC79nxCvI


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 31, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> S.L.O.B. - I really like your self-portrait!



Yeah, I sure can light up a room!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2017)

Speaking about this video only. Well, I appreciate recommendations not to use H2O2, but I'm sorry washing an open wind with soap and water not always exceptebl (sp?).


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 31, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Speaking about this video only. Well, I appreciate recommendations not to use H2O2, but I'm sorry washing an open wind with soap and water not always exceptebl (sp?).



You can also wipe it very carefully with a damp washcloth. I've cut my fingers several times over the years in the kitchen. I hold a wad of paper towel against it till it stops bleeding, wipe it carefully, put antibiotic cream on a Band-Aid, then put the Band-Aid on the cut.

Hydrogen peroxide damages skin cells and doesn't really do much that's helpful. An antibiotic cream is more effective.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 31, 2017)

CharlieD. yes then you do and get  a saline  wound wash or   wound wash with Aluminium acetotartrate.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2017)

I am machinist, I cut my hands all the time on sharp metal, mostly minor scratches, but I have had few ones over the years that had to be stitched up. You just can't wash those wounds. I know medicine learns new things all the time. And there are those antibiotic wipes instead of H2O2 in the first aid cabinet, I wish there was a bottle of that stuff. I asked the guys the takes care of First Aid, he says the reason they don't have it in the bottles because there have been case people drinking this stuff getting poisoned and suing the companies. And guess what, with our ingenious court system companies had pay, just like guns, they shoot by themselves you know. So that is why there are only wipes, or so he says. H2O2 been used for ages and it works. If you cannot use that you cannot use antibiotics either because antibiotics kill good bacteria.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> CharlieD. yes then you do and get  a saline  wound wash or   wound wash with Aluminium acetotartrate.



"Aluminium acetotartrate" - what's that?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 31, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> H2O2 been used for ages and it works. If you cannot use that you cannot use antibiotics either because antibiotics kill good bacteria.



H2O2 have different methods of action and have nothing to do with each other. The fact that antibiotics kill good bacteria doesn't mean we don't use them when necessary. People can lose limbs and even die from bacterial infections. They can recover from temporarily using antibiotics. And we're talking about an external use of antibiotics, unless, of course, you end up with tetanus or sepsis.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 31, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Tony Iommi cut the tips of his fingers off in a work accident and the sound of Black Sabbath was born.




I did not know that.  My cousin should have auditioned for Black Sabbath.

Charlie, my understanding is that H2O2 can kill healthy cells surrounding the injury.  It's really good for taking out blood stains though.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 31, 2017)

H2O2 hasnt been used here since we figured out it can make wounds worse,since it  destroy the tissue  that should be there to heal the wound.

We use  either saline wash or  Alsol sprit ( it translated to Aluminium acetotartrate), because it cleans out wounds but doesnt make  bacteria resistant against  antibiotics .

Alsolsprit is really good on drying out puss and speeding up the recovery.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2017)

As far as I know hydrogen peroxide is used in such diluted form that it cannot affect the wound or the cells around. We are talking maybe 2%.  At least that's what it was in Russia. Anything stronger and you can make bomb with that. Definitely a safety issue.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 31, 2017)

Well if you listen to the  video, the way  it works  to kill bacteria means it also kills  humans cells, it not selective which cells it kills.

So if it doesn kill your cells, it wont kill bacteria either.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 1, 2017)

I still don't see how you can use soap and water on an open wound. Maybe I am wrong, or maybe I am so used to the idea of H2O2 being used that it is hard to switch. 
Next time I see a doctor I am going to ask what they use in an emergency situation. Small scratch is not really a good indicator of what to use. 

P.S. Just to let you know what happened with my cut. I pulled the edge that was healing of and there was no pus, but the inside was somehow not healing, it was dried out. Weird. I let the skin basically hang. and now couple of days latter the whole thing dried out. I just snap the whole dry part off. I'm perfectly fine. Thank you for all the advice. 
on to the next cutting project starting up tomorrow morning. Passover is coming, a lots of cooking are planned for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 1, 2017)

Cleaning Your Wound: Hydrogen Peroxide or Soap and Water?

Interesting, I've been smoking for the last month. Apparently that affects healing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> I still don't see how you can use soap and water on an open wound. Maybe I am wrong, or maybe I am so used to the idea of H2O2 being used that it is hard to switch.
> Next time I see a doctor I am going to ask what they use in an emergency situation. Small scratch is not really a good indicator of what to use.



Charlie, there are options other than H2O2 or soap and water for cleaning wounds. I said before that I press on it with a cloth till it stops bleeding, then wipe it gently to clean.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Cleaning Your Wound: Hydrogen Peroxide or Soap and Water?
> 
> Interesting, I've been smoking for the last month. Apparently that affects healing.


Mercola is not a reliable source of information.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 1, 2017)

Hydrogen peroxide.  Many uses. Cheap, extremely long shelf life. A good "Off the Grid" chemical .   I haven't bought some for years. I bought some way back when it was supposedly good for dental health, diluted of course. Most dentists today probably recommend something else.  Probably a good idea.  I've never used it for cuts.


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 2, 2017)

You dont need antibacterial soap.

If you want to I could put up a  scishow  kids episode how soap works.

Normal soap actually remove a lot of grime and bacteria.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 2, 2017)

I have packed many wounds with sugar. since my vet introduced me to doing that (something she learned at a vet conference). Hydrogen peroxide breaks the edges of the skin so it is difficult to make the edges to meet. I have spent many hours as a "vet tech" with my friend who is a vet, My choice for wound flushing is saline or distilled water. Sugar works, so does honey, but most people have white sugar in the house.I was convinced when I had to flush and pack the wounds on the dog that were to the bone. I did this for 5 days before the swelling went down enough to insert the drains (3 hours of surgery). Been there, done that, didn't spend 5 minutes on the Internet researching it--trusted my friend who a licensed vet.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 2, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> I have packed many wounds with sugar. since my vet introduced me to doing that (something she learned at a vet conference). Hydrogen peroxide breaks the edges of the skin so it is difficult to make the edges to meet. I have spent many hours as a "vet tech" with my friend who is a vet, My choice for wound flushing is saline or distilled water. Sugar works, so does honey, but most people have white sugar in the house.I was convinced when I had to flush and pack the wounds on the dog that were to the bone. I did this for 5 days before the swelling went down enough to insert the drains (3 hours of surgery). Been there, done that, didn't spend 5 minutes on the Internet researching it--trusted my friend who a licensed vet.




We are getting off the grid remedies . From way back. Almost from the pyramid times.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2017)

Honey is used for wounds these days and works wonderfully.


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2017)

Caslon said:


> We are getting off the grid remedies . From way back. Almost from the pyramid times.



Odd. I just read an article the other day about the Egyptians using honey for medicinal purposes. And sure enough I see a show on the findings if the Pyramids and how they used honey for not only medicinal purposes, but to help preserve the deceased so they could go onto the other world. 

I also read somewhere that animals help heal themselves by licking their wounds. I see it so often in animal shows. I don't know if it was just instinct or someone told me to do it. But every time I stick my finger for blood for my sugar reading, I lick my finger and the bleeding stops immediately. 

Sometimes there is something to those tales of yore.


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 2, 2017)

But humans and dogs are not the same, what works for them doesnt always work for us and we dont heal  as well as dogs do.

Badgers can get brain damage go into torpor  for a while and come out fine, maybe we should do that too?


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes, smoking can affect healing, especially in the extremities.  ALL of the wound care docs I get reports from tell their patients to quit smoking so they'll heal better.  Plastic surgeons that do skin grafts say the same thing.  It affects the capillary blood supply and white cells getting to the wound area.


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> But humans and dogs are not the same, what works for them doesnt always work for us and we dont heal  as well as dogs do.
> 
> Badgers can get brain damage go into torpor  for a while and come out fine, maybe we should do that too?



I would rather be a bear. They can sleep winter through and come out in the spring.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 2, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Mercola is not a reliable source of information.




+1

that and the Weston A. Price Foundation.  It is mind boggling how much incorrect information those sites provide.  But ever since I stopped participating in a homesteading website, I don't run into those sites anymore.


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> Yes, smoking can affect healing, especially in the extremities.  ALL of the wound care docs I get reports from tell their patients to quit smoking so they'll heal better.  Plastic surgeons that do skin grafts say the same thing.  It affects the capillary blood supply and white cells getting to the wound area.



I had a plastic surgeon who refused to work on my leg because I am a smoker. I walked out of his office and found another surgeon. I walked out of the hospital a week later. I so wanted to go back to that first one and show him my leg.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 3, 2017)

Addie said:


> I had a plastic surgeon who refused to work on my leg because I am a smoker. I walked out of his office and found another surgeon. I walked out of the hospital a week later. I so wanted to go back to that first one and show him my leg.


----------



## Addie (Apr 3, 2017)

Kayelle, I have been smoking since I was ten years old. I am now in my late 70's. Even my doctors tell me that trying to quit now would most likely put too much stress on me mentally as well as physically. More stress that both my heart doctor and my PCP agrees than I could withstand.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 3, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> But humans and dogs are not the same, what works for them doesnt always work for us and we dont heal  as well as dogs do.
> 
> Badgers can get brain damage go into torpor  for a while and come out fine, maybe we should do that too?


True. However, if I remember  correctly, sugar/honey binds with the bacteria/destroys it. I would have to go hunting for that and I am packing to return to Ontario. 

 FWIW, many of the heart medications that humans take were developed/ tested first for canines. The Newfoundland, because of it's congenital heart problems, has contributed a great deal to the medications used today by humans suffering from heart problems. We should all be grateful for the sacrifices canines have made to the medications that we as humans take to prolong/improve our lives. I can't remember how many dogs died while Banting and Best (Toronto) were trying to figure out how to develop insulin to treat diabetes, but their efforts definitely made a difference in many people's lives. Dogs and humans share a lot of similarities and that might be why they are considered man's best friend. No one knows enough to be a pessimist. Keep and open mind.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 3, 2017)

roadfix said:


> I'd say squeeze the pus out and let it heal on its own....


Don't squeeze. It will force the puss further into the wound. 

I'm trying to remember what my grandmother used to do for a poultice. IIRC is was a piece of bread, soaked in hot water and held on with a bandage until it drew the puss out. Repeat as necesary. Also draws out hairs which are stuck in the skin (Grandfather was a barber of the old type and shaved clients as well as cutting their hair)

If you were in UK I'd suggest a visit to the Doctor but I know how expensive that is in the USA. What about asking the pharmacist? Are they allowed to advise on minor health matters? They are over here.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 3, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> If you were in UK I'd suggest a visit to the Doctor but I know how expensive that is in the USA. What about asking the pharmacist? Are they allowed to advise on minor health matters? They are over here.



Yes, they are. That's a good suggestion. It will help a lot for someone knowledgeable to evaluate it in person.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 3, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, they are. That's a good suggestion. It will help a lot for someone knowledgeable to evaluate it in person.




Yes.  I find my pharmacists are often more knowledgeable than my doctor at times.  They seem to keep up with the latest medical information.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 3, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Yes.  I find my pharmacists are often more knowledgeable than my doctor at times.  They seem to keep up with the latest medical information.


That's one reason why I love that my doctors are all professors at the medical school where I used to work. They all teach, do research and go to conferences to learn and present, so they're up to date.


----------



## blissful (Apr 3, 2017)

So Charlie, how are you doing? Are you healing? Thinking of you.


----------



## Addie (Apr 4, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> That's one reason why I love that my doctors are all professors at the medical school where I used to work. They all teach, do research and go to conferences to learn and present, so they're up to date.



Poo took a leave of absence so he could work and teach at Boston University. He wrote the program for teaching Physician Assistants. Once the program was written, he would lecture and teach on the wards at the Boston Medical Center. He also taught some of the higher up doctors from Harvard Medical School the program so they could take over when he left. At the time there was only one other school for PA training in Boston. And the number of students that are accepted are very low. So BU decided to have a program of their own.


----------



## ixamnis (Apr 4, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> I cut a tip of my thumb couple of weeks ago. Knife was pretty sharp and I was in too much of a hurry, well, the cut is pretty dip. It's healing of course, but it's weird. Looks like it's healing on the edges but inside the cut looks like there is pus. I hate to go to doctor, who probably is going to tell me to soak it or something. What say you?



I'm an eye doctor, so the best advice I can give you is to take off your glasses and you won't see it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 4, 2017)

Some have questioned why I did not respond with more practical advice.  Charlie asked for a nurse or doctor, since I am a nurse I am unable to respond as one.  I am not licensed in Minnesota to practice nursing, which I would be doing.


----------



## jd_1138 (Apr 4, 2017)

Get a tetanus booster?  You have to get one every 10 years.  And sometimes right after a nasty cut (or is that only if you haven't had a booster?)

CVS has the Minute Clinic if you don't want to fart around with making an appointment with the family doc, taking a day off work, etc..

I was out helping my mom at her new house 2,500 miles away from our regular family doc.  I went to the Minute Clinic (had ran out of my BP medicine).  I put my info into the kiosk (took 2 minutes), then the beautiful nurse practitioner lady came out and took me right into her office for my exam.  Then she sent over the script to the pharmacy side of CVS.

I was in/out fast, and the co-pay was only $20 (same as seeing the family doctor).


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 6, 2017)

ixamnis said:


> I'm an eye doctor, so the best advice I can give you is to take off your glasses and you won't see it.





 Oh my, had to laugh at that one.


----------



## Addie (Apr 6, 2017)

Charlie, Spike has had many cuts when he is working on any number of jobs of contracting over the years. His suggestion is:

Cut off a piece of your T shirt, wrap it tightly around your finger, cover with electrical tape. Black electrical tape. It will match the dirt on your already dirty T shirt.

I will never for the rest of my life and up to today understand that child.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 26, 2017)

I just got a wound center new patient report where the patient has a long-standing non-healing wound.  A couple of things the doc suggested was using Dial antibacterial soap and a product called Medihoney.  Looked it up, it's not cheap by any means, but there appear to be a lot of people that swear by it for wound healing.  

Charlie, did you heal up okay?


----------



## Addie (Apr 26, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> I just got a wound center new patient report where the patient has a long-standing non-healing wound.  A couple of things the doc suggested was using Dial antibacterial soap and a product called Medihoney.  Looked it up, it's not cheap by any means, but there appear to be a lot of people that swear by it for wound healing.
> 
> Charlie, did you heal up okay?



I am not surprised. I need to look up Yankee Magazine. They have a small booklet with all the old fashion medicinal items that were used during the Colonial days. It seems that honey is used for so healing many things.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 30, 2017)

Yeah, actually I went to Miami, washed my hands in the ocean, healed almost right away, albeit it was close to be healing anyways.


----------



## Caslon (May 2, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Some have questioned why I did not respond with more practical advice.  Charlie asked for a nurse or doctor, since I am a nurse I am unable to respond as one.  I am not licensed in Minnesota to practice nursing, which I would be doing.


 
I get into contractor "contract"  conversations with repliers from *other* states, states where you don't need a state license for ANY  construction trade, except for plumbing and electricity. I have to bow out of some of those discussions, being a state licensed contractor.

Princess was right to respond in this manner.

I'm not up on my knowledge about nurses and their accreditation's.


----------



## Addie (May 2, 2017)

Caslon said:


> I get into contractor "contract"  conversations with repliers from *other* states, states where you don't need a state license for ANY  construction trade, except for plumbing and electricity. I have to bow out of some of those discussions, being a state licensed contractor.
> 
> Princess was right to respond in this manner.
> 
> I'm not up on my knowledge about nurses and their accreditation's.



Caslon, nurse have to take so many Continuous Education classes a year and read about new changes in the nursing practices in order to keep their license. The same with lawyers, doctors, physicians assistants, etc. Even hairdressers in this state. Also some states like Hawaii, if you haven't updated your nursing education for a certain period of time, you cannot practice in that state. You have to take a complete refresher course in the laws and protocols of Hawaii. 

So it differs state to state. Even for plumbers and electricians. It all depends on the building codes of the city and state. 

I have one son who is a licensed contractor and one a licensed plumber.


----------



## Caslon (May 2, 2017)

Addie said:


> Caslon, nurse have to take so many Continuous Education classes a year and read about new changes in the nursing practices in order to keep their license. The same with lawyers, doctors, physicians assistants, etc. Even hairdressers in this state. Also some states like Hawaii, if you haven't updated your nursing education for a certain period of time, you cannot practice in that state. You have to take a complete refresher course in the laws and protocols of Hawaii.
> 
> So it differs state to state. Even for plumbers and electricians. It all depends on the building codes of the city and state.
> 
> I have one son who is a licensed contractor and one a licensed plumber.



One thing in common among all states is dealing with the infrastructure. If you plumb or put in wiring, you're gonna need to be licensed.  Past that, all other building trades differ from state to state.  In California, a job costing more than $600  (painting, flooring, drywall,etc). has to be done by a state licensed contractor. States back east, no license needed at all for that type of work.  It's no wonder there were so many "rovers" rip offs in those states.

I admire how nurses are mandated to keep themselves upgraded.  Pilots too, hehe.


----------



## Addie (May 3, 2017)

Caslon said:


> One thing in common among all states is dealing with the infrastructure. If you plumb or put in wiring, you're gonna need to be licensed.  Past that, all other building trades differ from state to state.  In California, a job costing more than $600  (painting, flooring, drywall,etc). has to be done by a state licensed contractor. States back east, no license needed at all for that type of work.  It's no wonder there were so many "rovers" rip offs in those states.
> 
> I admire how nurses are mandated to keep themselves upgraded.  Pilots too, hehe.



In Massachusetts, if you know your stuff, a lot of licensed plumbers and electricians will allow you to work under their license. Which means if they screw up, the license holder is held responsible. Same thing for contractors. 

Sounds crazy I know, but the theory is that the person who did the job is still in training.


----------



## CharlieD (May 3, 2017)

Now that this thread is going south I also would like to add. I just took the code of conduct test, it is absolutely crazy what is going on in regards of licensing and practicing your trade. The things that one can get sued is endless and unimaginable. I would not want any real nurses or doctors answering here to avoid getting themselves into trouble.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 3, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Now that this thread is going south I also would like to add. I just took the code of conduct test, it is absolutely crazy what is going on in regards of licensing and practicing your trade. The things that one can get sued is endless and unimaginable. I would not want any real nurses or doctors answering here to avoid getting themselves into trouble.


Yeah, they know better


----------



## Caslon (May 5, 2017)

It's crazy in that... states towards the east coast,  enforceable contracts  are required only for plumbing and electrical, and maybe framing, and that's it.  On the west coast, you're required to have a state license for painting, flooring, plastering, etc.
if the job is $600 or more.  On the east coast, all bets are off with regards to needing a state license for other trades.


----------

